# Biere Larue bottle from Vietnam



## Wilbanksmw (Jul 19, 2019)

I got this bottle last month in Vietnam. I was at a little stand where a man had lots of Vietnam War era stuff. He had two bottles, I wish I had got both. My daughter in law, who is native to Ho Chi Minh City kept telling me it was garbage he picked up and tried to talk me out of it. I knew it was older because it has Indochine on the bottom. It was about $5 which was expensive for stuff in the shop.





 IMG_20190611_061757-1508x2016-754x1008.jpg (40.9 KB)


----------



## shotdwn (Jul 19, 2019)

Neat bottle. I really like the picture of the tiger.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 20, 2019)

That's an interesting one, never seen any old bottles from Vietnam before.  It's also probably the oldest ACL beer I've ever seen, assuming that it's pre-1954.  Does it have any Vietnamese writing on it or is it all French?


----------



## Wilbanksmw (Jul 20, 2019)

I will take a picture of the back, wish I had thought of it but I am a newbie and I like to have never figured out how to post a picture. I will take one when I get home and post it. I believe the bottle is in the 1960s range.


----------



## Wilbanksmw (Jul 20, 2019)

IMG_20190720_201220-754x1008.jpg (42.8 KB)


It is Vietnamese. Not sure what language the symbols are unless it is Chinese.


----------



## BF109 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes, the top line is Chinese meaning tiger brand beer.  The Vietnamese translates something like "made in cho lon in a factory that is state of the art with the best processes in the world it gives you strength lots of vitamins and is made from superior quality ingredients".  Cool bottle!


----------

